# It all Started From a FAT line of KETAMINE



## seanhunta (Jan 31, 2008)

My psychiarist has confirmed that my dp started from a big line of ketmaine, i decided to do it after i got some bad news from back home that my mates bro died, just to forget about it. big mistake! it started off slow the dp, then by xmas it was full blown. i had outer body experiences. when i did the line i entered the k hole i then slipped on the tiles in the house and cracked my head on them. now its regrets that are pissing me off, why do a horse tranquiliser? its for horses? any way im getting more deppreseed now and am having suicidal thoughts, doctors are at a loss for me? he even said to me im not sure wat to do?


----------



## letsgetbetter (May 29, 2008)

Did you have concussion after you hit your head on the tiles? Concussion can trigger dp too, it triggered mine. I've experienced it mildly before in my life but the concussion brought on awful anxiety and then full on dp. I can offer some hope in that I've improved significantly since and have started being able to go out and do things again. Sometimes the detachedness really disturbs me, sometimes I find it kind of fun!


----------



## seanhunta (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah i think so, yeah ive improved since december but am still quite numb, i get sick quite easily now but the brain fog has lessened. do you have a routine to your week including activities? i need to do that...


----------



## letsgetbetter (May 29, 2008)

I guess if you were already high on Ketamine then the concussion would have melded with the K trip. Sounds like pretty prime conditions to be developing dp if you're predisposed. If you're noticing improvements then you can expect those improvements to continue to full recovery.

I don't have a routine. I'm not working cos I was severely depressed and am still recovering from that. But I have a sort of routine for my day which involves basically just eating, chatting to my friend on the internet and some drawing and exercising. I take the dog out for a walk everyday and I chat to people on the phone in the evening. I have psychotherapy every week which I think is helping, it puts my dp into a psychological context and that promotes a psychological, self empowered route out I think.


----------



## Spiritmolecule (Jul 19, 2013)

Mine was started from Ketamine too. I know this is an old post but im wondering how is your dp at this point seahunta


----------

